# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## spiritueel

Dag forumleden

Mijn naam is corrie,ik ben 65 jaar,woon alleen ,heb een hond(maltezer) en een poes (Snoepie) zij komt uit het asiel
Verder heb ik 2 kinderen een zoon en dochter en 1 kleinkind van 4 jaar
Waarom ik op dit forum ben?
Zit al 8 jaar aan de paroxetine en kom er met geen mogelijk af,allerlei vreselijke afkikkingsverschijnselen
Nu las ik hier dat iemand het programma(de weg terug) had gedaan en nu van de medicijnen af is
Ik slik paroxetine,ben erg vergeetachtig,hoge bloeddruk,blijkt er ook bij te horen en het laatste jaar vreselijke maagpijn
Hoop dat ik hier wat advies krijg van degene die ook het programma hebben gevolgd
gr Corrie

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Corrie, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Om makkelijk berichten te vinden die gaan over het afkicken van paroxetine kun je kun je het onderwerp intoetsen bij de zoekmachine linksboven. Google geeft dan een overzicht van berichten die daarover gaan hier op het forum.

Veel sterkte met het afbouwen van paroxetinegebruik en toto ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

